# Sailing the Caribbean!



## razad7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey
I'm new to the forum.
I have a dream of taking a leave out of work and sailing the Caribbean with my wife for a couple of months (or more?) (in the near future).
I wanted to start planning my trip and have many questions.
1. How long is a good time to plan on when sailing from Miami The Turks and back. Same question for Miami to Grenada and back.
2. What kind of boat is best for a couple sailing the Caribbean? We're young and don't need something too luxurious. Mostly we need something reliable, comfortable and fun. What are the ballpark prices?
3. Best season? (months?)
4. What are the expenses on this kind of trip? how much money do i need to plan on?
Any other tips will be welcome.
Thank you!:svoilier:


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

razad7 said:


> Hey
> I'm new to the forum.
> I have a dream of taking a leave out of work and sailing the Caribbean with my wife for a couple of months (or more?) (in the near future).
> I wanted to start planning my trip and have many questions.
> ...


I am sure that others will make helpful suggestions. Lots available in forums like this, blogs, and books.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

And just what sailing experience do you have?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

OK forget Grenada and anything further than the Turks and Caicos. If you start in Florida and are talking months not years then the Bahamas is a realistic goal. The good news is that the Bahamas has clear water great sailing and infrastructure that supports the cruising yottie.

WHEN Well hurricane season is June to November so perceived wisdom Says start in Nov/Dec and finish in June.

If you intend to have comprehensive insurance then most likely they will apply restrictions as to when and where you can sail.

So leave from Miami Bimini Nasau Great Exuma Eleuthera Abacos and back to Florida. NB Research crossing the Gulf Stream Miami to Bimini can be really nasty.

Boat well there are lots that will do. My choice for you would be a a Catalina 30 with a diesel engine. At least look at the inside of one before buying anything else.

You will need a tender [ rollup inflateable ] small outboard. [ Tohatsu 2.5 / 3.3 TWO STROKE ! gets rebadged eg Mercury] a Bimini that you can keep up while sailing is nice. An awning or Bimini is essential as you will spend lots of time in the cockpit.

An alternative would be to fly to Trinidad/Grenada and buy something there like this Dynamite Marine Ltd (Chaguaramas, Trinidad and Tobago)

and sail it back to Florida.

HOW MUCH Well 10k to 20 k for the boat. Plus 5k to fix it up. 6 months living aboard 5 to 10 k or more depending how often you stay in marinas/eat out/pay people to fix things. You also need access to at least 5k of emergency money just in case.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Really like eastern Caribbean . If possible go there first then ride trades back. If you have the time cruise north on US coast then getting east is easier. If not possible read Bruce especially if starting from Fla.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a blog by a couple that did a trip similar to what you describe....start at the beginning and read to the end. Sounds like they had a great time....good info for you on routes, time of year, boat stuff, some lessons learned (good and bad), etc. and some awesome photos.

LAHOWIND | Just you, me, + the dog.


----------



## cwyckham (Jul 9, 2009)

I would also consider buying a boat already out in the Caribbean and sailing it back. Prices are lower since fewer people are willing to go all the way to see it.

The key question will be one of experience. If you aren't experienced sailors, then I'd learn to sail and start sailing your buns off as soon as possible. You'll have more fun cruising if you're generally able to safely get the boat to go where you want it to.

If you're new sailors and you want to head off soon, then why not just go to the Bahamas and cruise there for a while. You'll learn a lot and meet new people. If you feel like going further then go for it. If not, come back at the end of the season. No need to actually plan it all out ahead of time! Cruising's supposed to be a bit more laid back than that.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

In my view you do need to plan ahead esp. if leaving from Florida because of hurricane season. You need to have the boat sorted, shake down cruise done and stores laid in for the end of October and be down in Miami waiting for a weather window. 

The mention of Bruce needs amplifying. The Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Bruce Van Sant is the 'bible' for those planning to sail from the eastern seaboard to the Eastern Caribbean. It gives clear and concise instructions on how to island hop safely out to Eastern Carib.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

TQA said:


> The mention of Bruce needs amplifying. The Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Bruce Van Sant is the 'bible' for those planning to sail from the eastern seaboard to the Eastern Caribbean. It gives clear and concise instructions on how to island hop safely out to Eastern Carib.


s/v Catchin' Rays has a good youtube channel. New cruisers following the Thornless Path - https://www.youtube.com/user/kevtamus

Ralph


----------

